# Seltsames Socketproblem



## Samuel (29. Mai 2006)

Wir frickeln hier seit Stunden an einem Problem mit den Sockets, und anscheinend geht es auf der untersten Stufe nicht in meinen Kopf rein.
Meine erste Frage ist, warum kann ich ein ServerSocket listener nicht ausserhalb einer Schleife laufen lassen, Beispiel:


```
ss = new ServerSocket(1234);
			Socket s;
			
			s = ss.accept();
			in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(s.getInputStream()));
			out = new PrintWriter(s.getOutputStream());
			out.println("nachricht");
			System.out.println("send");
			out.println("Test");
```
Erzeugt beim Clienten eine Fehlermeldung, dass Connection resetet wurde, warum, mich interessiert nur ein einziger Client, deren Socket hab ich doch.

Zweitens hat unser Client ein Problem mit dem obrigen Code, auch wenn er in einer While Schleife steht, im Client steht nur


```
s = new Socket(ip, port);
try {
			in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(s.getInputStream()));
			out = new PrintWriter(s.getOutputStream());
		} catch (Exception e) {
			uif.ausgabeFehler("Es konnte keine Kommunikation mit dem Server hergestellt werden");
			System.exit(1);

		}
uif.ausgabeNachrichtLn("Verbindung zum Server war erfolgreich.");

System.err.println(in.readLine());
```

Problem ist, dass er zwar die "Verbindung zum Server war erfolgreich" ausgibt, aber danach bei ReadLine hängen bleibt, obwohl die Konsole des Servers "send" ausgegeben hat.

Ich bin völlig verwirrt, warum die Kommunikation nicht geht


----------



## mightymop (30. Mai 2006)

mach beim server nach dem aufruf von out.println(...) mal ein out.flush();


----------



## Samuel (30. Mai 2006)

Hab ich, kommt nichts.


----------



## User0 (31. Mai 2006)

Versuch mal socket.getInetAdress().


----------

